# ITV in the sticks



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This is our I.T.V. examination centre.

Comments please, derogatory or otherwise


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Is there usually much of a queue?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Can be at times, it is the only centre on the island, however who cares we passed!!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I think it shows resourcefulness and we could do with some of that back in the UK (such as moving the Salisbury Plain live-firing range to Parliament Square).

In this area, once a year, they take a mobile centre to large open spaces (e.g. hotel car parks, poligonos, etc) to do the tests on agricultural vehicles - saves having hoards of tractors in convoy heading to the test centre.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:clap2::clap2::spit:


we had a mobile one parked at the back of our sports centre a couple of months ago

it looked just like that one....................only all shiny & new


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2::clap2::spit:
> 
> 
> we had a mobile one parked at the back of our sports centre a couple of months ago
> ...


That's because Hepa has got your old one!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

No, this one has been here since time immemorial.

They are at present constructing a new static building across the road, that's because the trailer has got holes in the roof and the rain comes in.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It looks like it has exactly the same equipment as ours - I'm sure it does the job just as well!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

How many cars can they do at a time


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The one we usually go to in Algeciras has 6 lanes I have been there many times . Sometimes I have sat in my car in one of the 6 queues for an hour and NOT ONE vehicle has been put through

I prefer Hepa's.

Where do you take yours Alcalaina?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

The one in Motril is huge and we were through in 15 mins. Same in Granada, albeit smaller. Quite impressive compared to the run of the mill private garage MOT places in blighty.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Is that what's known as "Real Spain" or "Picturesque" Hepa?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our local ITV is at Alcalá la Real and it is quite simple - you just phone up, get an appointment, turn up a few minutes before, you are seen and out and away, thoroughly checked, 45 minutes later. But then we are out 'in the sticks' so there is no messing about like in ...


----------

